
An Oxford comma changed this court case completely - ayanai
http://www.cnn.com/2017/03/15/health/oxford-comma-maine-court-case-trnd/index.html
======
dmckeon
The 29-page decision shows that the "Oxford comma" is only part of the court's
interpretation of the law, and I recommend reading the decision before
commenting.

[http://cases.justia.com/federal/appellate-
courts/ca1/16-1901...](http://cases.justia.com/federal/appellate-
courts/ca1/16-1901/16-1901-2017-03-13.pdf?ts=1489437006)

